# جميل ولكن الاجمل ❀❀



## sbroona (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*هناك اشياءجميله في حياتنا تجعلنا أسعد أناس في العالم 
لكن ليس بالسعاده اللتي انت نفسك تريد ان تحصل عليها*


*‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏جميل أن : تسمع من معك يناديك حبيبي في حضورك .
ولكن الأجمل : أن تسمع أنه ناداك بها في غيابك*​



*. جميل أن : تلعب دور الحنون لتكسب من معك*
*. ولكن الأجمل : أن تكسب من معك لأنك فعلاً حنون*​




*. جميل أن : تكذب لتتجمل في عين من معك*
*. ولكن الأجمل: أن تصدق لكي لا تقع من عينه*​



*. جميل أن : ينسى من معك العالم بين يديك 
ولكن الأجمل : أن يذكر لمسة يديك في زحمة 
. العالم*


*. جميل : أن يبكي من معك شوقاً إليك
. ولكن الأجمل : أن يبكي فرحاً بلقائك*




*. جميل : أن ترسم ألف لوحة ولوحة 
ولكن الأجمل : أن ترسم ابتسامة وسط الدموع
. على وجه من تحب*




*. جميل : هو الحب
ولكن الأجمل :أن تلقى شخص يستحق حبك
. بجدارة*


*.*

*جميل أن : تعطي من يسألك ماهو في حاجة إليه 
ولكن الأجمل : من ذلك أن تعطي من لايسألك وأنت تعرف حاجته .*

*وأخيرا*

*جميل : أن تكتب موضوع يعبر عما في داخلك*

*ولكن الاجمل : ان تلقى من يشكرك عليه ويقيمك*​​


----------



## جوو الرياض (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: جميل ولكن الاجمل ❀❀*

جميل ان يكوون لطرح ابدااع كمااااان

الف شكر صابرين


----------



## sbroona (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: جميل ولكن الاجمل ❀❀*



جوو الرياض قال:


> جميل ان يكوون لطرح ابدااع كمااااان
> 
> الف شكر صابرين




والاجمل من هاد كله تعليقك ع الموضوع

يسلمووو:smile:
​


----------



## اشواق 123 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: جميل ولكن الاجمل ❀❀*

جميل : أن يبكي من معك شوقاً إليك
. ولكن الأجمل : أن يبكي فرحاً بلقائك
..............................

كلمات جميله وعاطفيه 

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: جميل ولكن الاجمل ❀❀*

. جميل أن : ينسى من معك العالم بين يديك 
ولكن الأجمل : أن يذكر لمسة يديك في زحمة 
. العالم


*. جميل : أن يبكي من معك شوقاً إليك
. ولكن الأجمل : أن يبكي فرحاً بلقائك*




*. جميل : أن ترسم ألف لوحة ولوحة 
ولكن الأجمل : أن ترسم ابتسامة وسط الدموع
. على وجه من تحب*




*. جميل : هو الحب
ولكن الأجمل :أن تلقى شخص يستحق حبك
. بجدارة*


*.*

*جميل أن : تعطي من يسألك ماهو في حاجة إليه 
ولكن الأجمل : من ذلك أن تعطي من لايسألك وأنت تعرف حاجته *

ابدااااااااع صاابرين
ربي يرضى عليك


----------

